# increasing size of custom wheels



## backcracker1 (Jun 16, 2020)

Looking for any advice or if anyone knows specifically the tire size that can work with the new 17" wheels I've purchased. Going from 14" to 17" on my 65 GTO


----------



## indigo1592 (Jul 21, 2020)

I think 245/45-17 tires will suffice. Let me double-check that since I'm currently looking for street tires at 4WheelOnline to replace my existing tires. I'm curious what tires are you planning to install with your new wheels. We could share tire recommendations if you want.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have 255/45/17 in the rear and 225/45/17 front...but I did have to trim my inner quarters. Like indigo said 245 would probably be max with no hassles.


----------



## backcracker1 (Jun 16, 2020)

backcracker1 said:


> Looking for any advice or if anyone knows specifically the tire size that can work with the new 17" wheels I've purchased. Going from 14" to 17" on my 65 GTO


Thank You everyone. Idigo1592, rmtz67. I did end up with 245/45/17 Hankook performance series Ventus S1 noble. I did have to alter the exhaust tail end a bit to accommodate the width, but worked out ok and the wheel size increase really changed the stance of the car.. love it....


----------

